# Music Thread



## Captain.Heroin

1) *no songs or videos regarding drug images/lyrics*
2) follow the BLUA

...have fun!


----------



## Papaverium

Oh man I really needed this today! Thanks CH 

I was just posting on Facebook about how much I missed music.. I didn't specify that it is because of my addiction because I don't like to talk about that on facebook, but either way, It feels like I've just lost all interest in even my favourite music lately. It saddens me. I definitely need more music back in my life!

Here is one of my favourite tracks from one of the best in Forest Psychedelic! >:3


----------



## cj




----------



## cj

Love this song so much.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

https://archive.org/details/panophobia

I created this, hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Papaverium

Nice one CH, your stuff is awesome! also I love Aphex Twin! 
Here's a classic from my favourite band.... I love these vocals, gives me chills


----------



## Papaverium

Also, your experimental stuff reminded me of this guy...
Representing my hometown!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Papaverium said:


> Also, your experimental stuff reminded me of this guy...
> Representing my hometown!!



I'm loving this!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Papaverium

I love Venetian Snares  He is a genius


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## cj




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Arachnophobia




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Papaverium

Listening to currently.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## manboychef

ghostfacekilla is awesome. I like the stuff he did with Cassius back in the early nineties...its house with ghostfacekilla.

but you know me im always repping the inspirational type stuff, and in the morning I gotta dance my way out of bed so I chose a little something danceable....(i've spilled my cheerios too many times from this song)





Or if I want to slow lurk my way out of bed...I throw on some soul....I won't post any of the real deep soul stuff here like Tyrone Davis, but this is a good jam right here.


----------



## manboychef

synthia got a message thats certain!


----------



## JackiePeyton

a friend shared this song with me and it makes me howl


----------



## cj

Heaven can wait and hells too far to go


----------



## Stargazer

Thanks for this thread Captain H!  I have to come back and listen a little later....look forward to it!


----------



## Stargazer

sorry about the duplicate...^^


----------



## Stargazer

This song always makes me feel good....


----------



## manboychef

^^^I was just listening to that record today!!!!! "sing a simple song, try a little doe rae me!" Here is some really awesome trip hop.




keep em coming folks, I love music and I love to diversify...also this song here is pretty freaking awesome...




this is me when I listen to it-->%)


----------



## JackiePeyton

This song cheers me up


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Dil4

To help you through withdrawal... "Gravity" from the Gravity movie soundtrack. For real. Go for a run in the rain listening to that.


----------



## neversickanymore

^


----------



## Stargazer




----------



## JackiePeyton

Velvet Revolver makes me think of heroin, tbh


----------



## Stargazer




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Stargazer




----------



## Stargazer

This is some of my favorite background chilling out music....love Steely Dan


----------



## Stargazer




----------



## manboychef

You keep on using me....


----------



## zombywoof

Jefferson Airplane - The Other Side Of This Life


----------



## Stargazer

This is for you manboy-I like to wake up to this-I was dancing around singing to this this a.m.


----------



## Stargazer




----------



## zombywoof

If you smile at me you know I will understand
Cause that is something everybody everywhere does
In the same language
Jefferson Airplane - Wooden Ships


----------



## Stargazer

^^Love Jefferson Airplane/Starship....Miracles, With Your Love, Count on me.....


----------



## Stargazer




----------



## zombywoof

and we dare not forget


----------



## Stargazer

^^  Love her.  Love this thread, and listening to everyone's music...and finding out about new songs to love.


----------



## zombywoof

she was something else i agree her and janice 

Janis Joplin - Kozmic Blues.


----------



## cicerogrinds




----------



## zombywoof

Agincourt - When I Awoke


----------



## zombywoof

White Bird (live) - Its A Beautiful Day


----------



## Stargazer

for zombywoof...I take it you're a Zappa fan...went to catholic school. Still lmao listening to this....


----------



## Stargazer

Love the Central Scrutinizer ....


----------



## zombywoof

There shall be no other in my eyes zappa was something else entirely thats a fantastic album really love watermelon in easter hay of it and it will be played at my funeral


----------



## Stargazer

^^Chill factor 10+   Love this song...(and as always the CS)


----------



## zombywoof

might have to drop that cs version though the undertaker would have a buckle in his eye
who ever matched the video with it very well done i think


----------



## zombywoof

The Youngbloods - Get Together


----------



## Stargazer

Yeah, the cs intro, might raise an eyebrow....it would make me laugh...Yes, the video was well done.


----------



## zombywoof

actually was at cremation last year and this guy was a motorhead freak

and his song was this...not a dry eye in the place





at first i couldnt believe it  but it was so right at the time had to go out and get some air though


----------



## Stargazer

That is an interesting choice, but I like that-and I'm not saying that in a sarcastic, dismissive way.  Especially because your friend was into Motorhead so that gives it meaning.  I also like the uniqueness of it not being a slow song.


----------



## Stargazer




----------



## Stargazer




----------



## zombywoof

Rainbow - Stargazer


----------



## Stargazer

^^^Whoah!!!  Kick ass song!! Never heard this.  My username, is from the MLB song Stargazer, the way it's used in the song, is a metaphor for heroin to me.  "Stargazer you call the shots and I take them...Stargazer you cry in blue, anything I've ever seen, it aint as good as you...I'm not trying to push your feelings, but I know you hold me like putty in your hands"  etc. Zomby...lovin this song!  PS-I should've known it's Rodney James Dio singing!  Love DIO (rip Rodney) "Last in Line" is one of my favorites...the entire Black Sabbath Heaven and Hell album...not to dismiss Ozzy in any shape or form...love him


----------



## zombywoof

I would agree dio  better chanter than ozzy but as you say gotta love him too


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## zombywoof

pure magic

Can - Paperhouse






does anyone else think the red hot chilli peppers heard this


----------



## manboychef

matthew sweet...reminds me of my holy grail of highschool girls....you know, that one that actually you want to do more than just screw....ended up dating her. It was better when she was my holy grail 

also this song throughout highschool shaped my love of chillout





and for stargazer. I wrote this when I was twenty, but only posted them a few years ago for friends that hadn't heard any of the projects I was working on when I was spinning records...no samples! all from scratch. The rest of my soundcloud is all experimental stuff I never really let fly, or just the bones of certain projects.

Track 4 (Breakstep Piano) from my album "musings and ruminations"


----------



## Stargazer

Wow manboy I just noticed your note to me, after I  posted this....can't wait to check you out!!!


----------



## Stargazer

Manboy I cant load your video  I even tried the link...is it on youtube? Maybe I can load it there.  You reminded me-I love this song, one of my favorites....


----------



## Stargazer

Cool song NSA...mesmorizing video as well


----------



## manboychef

actualy its on soundcloud.


----------



## Stargazer

^^I know it wouldn't load on soundcloud sassy pants


----------



## zombywoof

Ringo Starr-Photograph


----------



## manboychef

allright I will try to find another way, Maybe through facebook. anyways here are some bootyshaking house tracks from back in the day to get your body moving right this morning stargazer.











In the armand van heldon video...when the protagonist turns everything into 1992, the smile he has on is the smile I have on the whole time I listen to this song!

This makes me want to dust off my turntables and start an impromptu block party. Most of my neighbors are puerto rican so I think blasting a little dancehall might get things popping.%)%)


----------



## manboychef

these other two have special meanings for me, they remind me of the beautiful girls I would go dancing with in pittsburgh....aww shucks!

the bassline in this track always got the club moving like crazy!





one last track that reminds me of dancing with the beautiful Jewel at club Rosebud in Pittsburgh


----------



## Jabberwocky

reminds me walking on snow days after eating bananas and drinking mate in Jamaica Plains, particularly walking from the house to the T, when the feelings inside from the warmth of mate meets the chill of the crisp air






Lake and Washington, Pasadena


----------



## Stargazer

^^^^HOT TRACS!!  Oh yeah, the bass line in Cassious...I've been counting rpm's and bouncing up and down like I'm spinning lol...Aww shucks  I guarantee if you went outside and started spinning, they'd love it.   

Make sure you mix this in during the block party.....


----------



## Jabberwocky

staying with friends in Seattle






One of my favorite albums, reminds me of father


----------



## Stargazer

Mix this shit in with yours....it would be fun to play with....I could do this all day lol


----------



## zombywoof

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeIcatqsxsI


----------



## neversickanymore

Stargazer said:


> Cool song NSA...mesmorizing video as well



Thanks gazer.. I agree


----------



## manboychef

could anyone else load up that song on soundcloud or was it just stargazer that couldn't.

I like those tracks toothy. I love chill songs. Ever listen to gramatik?


----------



## Stargazer

Love all kinds of chill music...R&B, soft jazz...and the beauty of songs like these....


----------



## zombywoof

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4MgAzcZyn8


----------



## Stargazer

^^Great stuff zomby-I need say nothing to most of us about this epic song


----------



## zombywoof

yes stargazer and along the same line another fav of mine


----------



## Stargazer




----------



## Stargazer

Indeed zomby.....


----------



## zombywoof

love Neil


----------



## Stargazer

Now I'm picking it up a little....phew I got reflective.  Happy Friday BL'rs...Hope it's a good one for ya


----------



## zombywoof

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJgSDjNJCk0


----------



## Jabberwocky

manboychef said:


> I love chill songs. Ever listen to gramatik?



Naw, though the name sounds familiar. For some research I have this craving to listen to Tortoise's song Seneca right now...


----------



## manboychef

a little more trip hop action for you





and just for phactor....live ak1200...I was at Peabody's in Cleveland spinning a breakbeat set on the second floor...when I was done I went upstairs and this was coming on I couldn't help but stomp to it...Just a little classic dnb (that whole album was good....fake with terra nova!!!!)


----------



## zombywoof

T.2. - No More White Horses


----------



## Stargazer

Have always loved the lyrics....


----------



## zombywoof

used to like marc when i was young


----------



## Stargazer

^^Ive always found him as well as T Rex to be one of the most unique artists.  Loved his style.


----------



## zombywoof

the wife loved him i was more of a sweet person myself


----------



## Jabberwocky

You are ANIMAL


*NSFW*: 











Makes me want to watch Rubber, Wrong and MOST OF ALL Wrong Cops... You know, the one with Marlyn Manson in it? Yes!


----------



## Jabberwocky

I don't know how it happened, but the PALM TREE is no long a PALM TREE.


*NSFW*: 
















Ah makes me nostalgic...

All Mr. OIZO, all My OIZO.

WRITE a book ABOUT WHAT?


----------



## manboychef

love mr. oizo....the puppet is awesome. Wish I could trade places with him in the flatbeat video.

how bout some awesome puppets from when I was a lttle sprout


----------



## cj

"Now I don't like crying cause it only gets me wet"


----------



## Jabberwocky

As much as I loath the catchiness of that particular song, I so do miss coldcut  Nice one chef!


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## zombywoof

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIoBBKfOGg0


----------



## manboychef

this kinda day today




@toothpastedog this is gramatik....strut to this.





if you love a little trip hop I highly suggest grabbing the album The Day Off-poldoore


----------



## manboychef

and two more for a rainy day. I love the elec piano...totally always made my mix sets when I did after parties.




this is just an awesome song. if you want your mind blown listen to the original


----------



## Stargazer

^^Nice


----------



## zombywoof

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ObTFr1RQ5s


----------



## manboychef

thought I would wither it up a bit




and a touch of class


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Stargazer




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## zombywoof

Discovery






Lady love, go back to sleep,
Dry the tears from your eyes,
But I cannot stay with thee,
Until the morning,
For the dawn is breaking,
And my ship is waiting for me,
And I must go,
But I'll be back, yes,
Before this year is over;

And we sailed across the sea,
Till we found America,
'Round the Cape of Storms,
We set our sails for home,
And when the sea was roaring,
And the Lord I called,
To help my drowning men,
I saw the light, yes, the candle in your window...

And I have brought you silver,
And I have brought you gold,
And spices from the Indies in the hold;
I've seen ships on the horizon,
That I'd swear were going down,
And now I know for certain,
The world is round,
I have seen, my eyes have seen.

Oh, one day says Galileo,
A man will reach the sky,
And see the world completely,
From outside,
And gazing down from yonder,
On a world of blue and green,
He'll say with eyes of wonder,
I have seen, I have seen,
My eyes have seen.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## CyanThorn

So far this seems to have become my recovery/sober song. Listening to it blaring in my headphones while I walk my dog so often that I'm terrified she'll be a noodle on stumps by 2016.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

deep soul-searching music


----------



## manboychef

I didn't want to do any soul searching today so I decided to listen to some old school Ghettotech from detroit and chicago






this brings me way back to when bootyhouse anthems came out.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## zombywoof

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UA3kFSvdN0


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## zombywoof

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CtRnLMORqg


----------



## zombywoof

My daughter asked me to get her neil young tickets last night so i got two for her and a friend as its in june for her birthday and just told her that she could take somebody with her and she said she wants me to go with her... That has just made my day.

Neil Young- Cortez the Killer  hope he plays this 



 and this
Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Like A Hurricane


----------



## manboychef

That is awesome about the tickets zombywof! I hope someday to have that kind of relationship with my son...in fact I have decided to post a song that is near and dear to me just for you my friend zomby(also are you of the brain eating persuasion, if so we gotta keep our bromance long distance)




and this one is for stargazer...I know you love that R&B


----------



## zombywoof

Thanks amigo all i did was indoctrinate them from an early age always playing some music in the house and it does help she likes most of what i like..


----------



## manboychef

my ex has poor taste in music.......top forty type nonsense. So I made a cd of some trip hop, some songs I wrote, and a set I spun at club Sanctuary in pittsburgh (if your ever in pittsburgh and love to dance, that is a cool club. It was an abandoned church and its located in the strip district) to put in with my sons christmas presents. Also I am glad my dad is teaching my son about the blues...lots of clapton, stevie ray vaughn and doubletrouble, muddy waters, freddie king...you know the classics.

My dad also made me develop a taste for frank zappa. I think he knew I was tripping one night in highschool and we sat down and listened to the whole story of "billy the mountain" _you don't fuck with billy, you don't fuck with ethel_

Do you like little feat? The album waiting for columbus changed my outlook on life a bit. I also appreciated the The Jam post. Made me go back and listen to "down in the tubestation at midnight", and "town called malice"


----------



## zombywoof

me dance not likely i was the original dancing fool a long time ago


----------



## manboychef

ocean colour scene....this song reminds me of highschool quite a lot.


----------



## FAD

i am going to be totally honest...the only 2 reasons why i am still here, living, and not killed myself are my mother and this kind of 140 BPM badman musik....


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## manboychef

FAD said:


> i am going to be totally honest...the only 2 reasons why i am still here, living, and not killed myself are my mother and this kind of 140 BPM badman musik....



well my fine friend I am glad you are still here or I never would have heard that song. I would love to hear an EZ rollers d&b mix of that, or possibly a dj dara....those two could be the only two drum n bass djs to do it the justice it deserves. If you ever need some support or just someone to talk to feel free to PM  me anytime.


----------



## cj




----------



## zombywoof

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hr-fv-vsHU


----------



## Stargazer




----------



## cj




----------



## zombywoof

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NjR6uAJaks


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## CyanThorn

Better than the original.


----------



## zombywoof

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUHlxBZMiqw


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## zombywoof

and still on a Polish theme






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkVNj4PQ0zU


this band can sure play the deep purple of poland maybe


----------



## Stargazer

NSA - "What I got" made me smile


----------



## Stargazer

The "Hello" Adele parody is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zombywoof

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hmt8X7zcIa4


----------



## cj

Love the second verse of this song. That piano man.....


----------



## zombywoof

never a fan of this band but i do like this song


----------



## Jabberwocky

Fucking bullshit for some reason it isn't displaying the vids properly, but I still have to share them with you, Fabri Fibra is the shit!

Italia!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrM0z3v3LUY&feature=youtu.be&list=LL7UvESrKvysY50gS6_esq6g


Mongolia!!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0djHJBAP3U&list=LL7UvESrKvysY50gS6_esq6g&index=10


----------



## manboychef

_"inspirations have I none, just to touch the flaming dove? All I have is my love of love....and love is not loving."_





I played this record till the grooves wore out.....but hey at least I kept grooving.


----------



## zombywoof

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsxR0DIxnwk


----------



## Jabberwocky

The classic Aphex Twin video, Windowlicker - This one is for you Jamie!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Possibly all time favorite Mogwai song: Remurdered







And one of my favorite punkish songs:


----------



## zombywoof

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDBpZdQNp9E


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## zombywoof

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kNGnIKUdMI


----------



## Jabberwocky

No justice without Justice, I'm sure that has been said like a billion times before...


----------



## zombywoof

I prefer


----------



## manboychef

I liked justice the album cross. twas good.




little dimepiece we gunna do whatever we like






used to love spinning this dual record set....dj shadow-the outsider


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yea their live album Across the Universe is one of my ultimate favorites 

Yea so J tells me your a shadow fan chef?! We have sooooooooooooooo much to talk about


----------



## Jabberwocky

I wonder who I'm posting  this song about...










 (the so-called "official video" for this one can super suck my balls after going two weeks without a shower and cupping them with sweaty fresh minced garlic bits, at less than half the length the actual song, iz so lame)


----------



## zombywoof

Neighb'rhood Childr'n - Patterns


----------



## manboychef

an oldie but a goody...some trip hop from the nineties.....and another for all my folks born in the early eighties...if there is not someone this song makes you think about then well, i guess you have no heart.


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## zombywoof

didnt want to post this for certain reasons but i think Lemmy would want it i hope


----------



## zombywoof

Steel Mill - Turn the Page Over


----------



## cj

Not my favorite band but I really love this song


----------



## zombywoof

this is one piece of unmissable music i feel


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Jabberwocky

Bi-Winning!


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## zombywoof

Bloodhound Gang - 



The Ballad Of Chasey Lain


----------



## neversickanymore

Sam Bush - Girl from the North Country


----------



## neversickanymore

This ones for the litlehot1.   I've never had a better outlook on life or more amazing justifications.   I don't know how its all going to shake out but strangely i'm not worried.   I never letting you pass by again. 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1SGMAZ9GKw

[video=vimeo;23077804]https://vimeo.com/23077804[/video]​


----------



## neversickanymore

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ2QM9SO7ig


----------



## zombywoof

a nice bit of rock n roll


----------



## Jabberwocky

When my girl in college and I were drunkenly singing along to this song and trinity college's philosophy department's chair snuck up on us, pulled out a flask and started singing along with us, well, we ended up majoring in philosophy (lotta good it's done me...). So many lovely memories in this song, even if you don't like python shit.


----------



## zombywoof

[video=dailymotion;x27oi9w]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x27oi9w_ultimate-spinach-sacrifice-of-the-moon-1968_music[/video]

Ultimate spinach - sacrifice of the moon


----------



## Jabberwocky

Nice! On an only tangentially related note (re: teachers):






That was suuuch a good show. If only I wasn't so fucked at the time...

And because I'm such a justice-o-phile:


----------



## Jabberwocky

I just came in my pants a little. Wait. ...

I'm not wearing pants! sweet


----------



## Jabberwocky

zombywoof said:


> Bloodhound Gang - The Ballad Of Chasey Lain



THANK YOU SO MUCH for posting a BHG song. Sir, you have impeccable taste in music. I have been trying to introduce my SO to them so I can explain the significance of a WaWa. 






zombywoof, would you make me a playlist/list of songs you like/have been listening to recently (okay, to make it easy, give me the last four your listened to you legit love), and I'll do the same. The rules are: either one of us can initiate the exchange; neither is obligated unto any twang.

And I'll begin with just one more to tease you, the forever classic Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss:


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Junkiegirl23

I feel like someone needs to post something from Bowie (r.i.p) 
Let's Dance (always has been my favorite)


Annnd, Cake- Tougher than it is (lovin these lyrics)


----------



## zombywoof

For you Jg


----------



## Junkiegirl23

zombywoof said:


> For you Jg



Thanks lol >.< I'm struggling at this today. I haven't slept in 2 days. My brain isn't working too well atm


----------



## zombywoof

Its always nice to be nice


----------



## Jabberwocky

Not my favorite eels song, but I feel like eels+wim wenders=win. The following is one of my favorites though


----------



## zombywoof

I love this


----------



## zombywoof

pure magic at work here


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Jabberwocky

*This song is dedicated to the penis:
*









*Dedicated to this with STDs:
*


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Dedicated to all of those who have a hard time with anxiety, stress and panic.anxiety attacks:
*









*Dedicated to all you Sinophiles out there:

*


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Dedicated to those who spell words correctly: 
*








Ford anyone remember if I post The Philosopher's song in this thread already? I know I should fucking look for myself, which I'll probably have to do anyways, but I was wondering if anyone knew if I posted it already. Thank you?!?!?  And zombywoof, these actually were the last song I just listened to. I am working o memorizing them so I can sing them to my lobes on valentines day out in public just to annoy her 

p.s. I was kidding about singing these particular songs in public, but I am going to sing at leaf one or two in to you in bed - AAAH that is _such_ a nice thought


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Jabberwocky

Hey Goo! She likes to wear clean underwear, and the boy's say, "hey Goo, what's new?" and my friend Goo goes P U! I know a secret about Goo and You, she stick just like glue! I know a secret about Goo, Goo and You  (yea baby yea)...






And of course I can't post about Sonic Youth without mention of the classic KYI


----------



## cj




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## cj




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## zombywoof

Love some Jimi


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## zombywoof

R.I.P.   Paul Kantner


----------



## Jabberwocky

zombywoof said:


> R.I.P.   Paul Kantner



Well said. I do believe I owe y'all some music:






is it my favorite beatles cover? perhaps.


----------



## cj

This song reminds me of my friends from high school. We all went our separate ways due to addiction. It sucks.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Jabberwocky

neversickanymore said:


>



Amazing how great it is to make love and listen to albums like AM, really any of their stuff, even if I'm much more of the fan of the days of uncle tupelo:

<snip>


----------



## neversickanymore

Visual of drinking in very begining


----------



## Jabberwocky

I guess you can see why I'm a little prejudiced towards "early" wilco. Go forth and share those orgasms people. 






One of those days/nights, huh NSA?


----------



## neversickanymore

> One of those days/nights, huh NSA?



Whats up tpd?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I think I inhaled to much lead from solder this fucking mic. Need to get some sleep, and apparently a short little complaint thrown in for fun here first 

This is basically how my brain feels right now, so I'm far from bad off, perhaps a little bored? Thinking of Wilco and UT are attached to a lot of very vivid memories from (mostly very positive) life experiences. Or perhaps it the fucking root canal that bastard did yesterday. I'm fighting sticking with just IBU right now, cause we all how this could end up. Too bad I don't have any random dissociatives laying around here... wait... maybe... (not)






and this just because I facking love it just so much:


----------



## cj

I am kind of in love with this album right now.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## zombywoof

magic


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Papaverium

listening to this Neurofunk mix right now 

https://soundcloud.com/misanthropnsgnl/bbc1-misanthrop-30mins-guest-mix-042115


----------



## cj




----------



## Rio Fantastic




----------



## cj




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## DutchBloke




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## cj




----------



## cj

I am on a backpacker hip hop binge today


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore

Jump


----------



## zombywoof

if there is a trippier guitarist than hillage i have yet to find them apart from hendrix of course

well worth watching and listening to some masters at their trade


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## cj




----------



## cj




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## cj




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## cj

I love the String Cheese Incident!


----------



## Erikmen

Watched the movie again and became a little nostalgic.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## neversickanymore

cj said:


> I love the String Cheese Incident!


  How can ya not right cj


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## cj




----------



## zombywoof

pure class


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## cj




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Noodle

House:


----------



## simco

enjoy.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore

woops wrong thread


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## BeatTheSickness

the[video=youtube_share;olzw8qi6Ptw]http://youtu.be/olzw8qi6Ptw[/video]


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## cj




----------



## BeatTheSickness

I think this is such a great idea, because I'm always looking for sources of new music and this is an eclectic unique pool of specific choices by peers who enjoy mind altering substances. ha! can't get better than that


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## simco

beautiful song.  from a beautiful album.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen

Good old times. Never thought I'd like Southern classics but I like this one from the movie.
I've started to appreciate more of his songs after knowing his story.


----------



## Erikmen

The real one. Addiction, divorce and loneliness.
What's more so you can have a successful hit.


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Jabberwocky

[video=youtube_share;CXNfqkvaXvc]http://youtu.be/CXNfqkvaXvc[/video]


----------



## Jabberwocky

[video=youtube_share;9U4bf5OPTdc]http://youtu.be/9U4bf5OPTdc[/video]


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Jabberwocky

[video=youtube_share;UUyJoojCLnc]http://youtu.be/UUyJoojCLnc[/video]


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Jabberwocky

[video=youtube_share;crIk87-mPzY]http://youtu.be/crIk87-mPzY[/video]


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen

Good old times.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Jabberwocky

Always love this video/song. Plus I love how they use it in Grandma's Boy, what a great movie! So sweet


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## tripnotyzm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj1oVX_ymEU


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## cj

Put me in a haze I aint ever coming down.....


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Sadie

My song after my recent hospital visit. Twas a long hotel stay but I'm still around baby!


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof

one very trippy band


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## BlueMerlin

For anyone in need for some healing...


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## BlueMerlin




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof

one of the greatest anti war songs ever


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## BlueMerlin




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## BlueMerlin




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## BlueMerlin




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen

1963 TV Concert: 'It's The Beatles' Live Unreleased Beatles Vids/Music


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof

off one of my fav floyd albums


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof

Erikmen  some lovely choices there


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof

for the night shift people here





and for the insomniacs


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1EdUjlawLJM[/video]


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## zombywoof

blowing the cobwebs away


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## olympic smoker

*2016 is Year of The Dog*


----------



## olympic smoker

This is one of my favorite Police songs. Sting sure knows how to pen a stalker anthem!


Erikmen said:


>


----------



## Erikmen

^ Yup. This is atemporal for me.


----------



## treezy z

No specifics but lots of metal. I don't listen to it on drugs but now I got energy.


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tbRfYDP5P28[/video]


----------



## cj




----------



## cj

Some local guys out of Birmingham. Really like this song.


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5c1m2BAg2Sc[/video]


----------



## Dodger Guy LA

Radiohead
https://youtu.be/zu5jjL206xM


----------



## Dodger Guy LA

How do you post a video and not the link?


----------



## Dodger Guy LA

*Radiohead*

[video]http://vevo.ly/eZL2SD[/video]


----------



## Erikmen

Copy the link inside the video, second icon from your right to left.
When you open the icon it will say 'insert video clip', okay there and save it right after.


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Dodger Guy LA

Thank you!


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=weEkWZkCiE0[/video]


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen

I started to like his songs after seeing the movie about his life.


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_QoziTZUmO4[/video]


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=b-VAxGJdJeQ[/video]


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Dodger Guy LA

Side Rós, The Curez! Great music taste.


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Dodger Guy LA

*Love The Cure*

[video]https://youtu.be/SkoJxswpakc[/video]

I was at the next night. Really should have been a night two at the Hollywood Bowl. Night two screamed my name. The amount of times I've seen them ( over 12 times) there were only a few songs I hadn't heard live. My favorite band ever!


----------



## Dodger Guy LA

Erikmen said:


>


You don't disappoint! Keep posting the good tunes.


----------



## Dodger Guy LA

Why am I getting links to my addition to this thread instead of videos with in my post?


----------



## Erikmen

-E[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMrwai7Eu-E[/video]


----------



## Dodger Guy LA

Love it, thank you! 100 years is one of my favorites of all time. Well pornograpy the whole album is one of my top three Cure albums. Nothing more powerful than an opening song like this. Til this day "Untitled" is one of my favorites.


----------



## Erikmen

^ I like them too. I remember when I was a kid around '85 when I started to hear to their first songs.


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## cj

[video]http://www.bluelight.org/vb/forums/269-Sober-Living[/video]


----------



## ThePharmacist4925

[video]https://youtu.be/HwbrA8P_VEA[/video]

Metaform -  Winter City


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=usNsCeOV4GM[/video]


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Captain.Heroin

listening to this...

https://funeralghoul.bandcamp.com/track/i-the-goatcorpse


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## thelung




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## wonderlost

https://youtu.be/qMH0Xglh7GA

This has been my song when I get overwhelmed. Not fan of the video so I'll just post the one with lyrics.


----------



## wonderlost

All day I have had my Led Zeppelin going but one of my favorite songs is 
https://youtu.be/ZDwotNLyz10


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Jabberwocky

Erikmen said:


>



Sometimes I wish I could speak italia


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Jabberwocky

I think I like their Christmas pre-release version more, but then again I'm kinda fanboy. WHY OH WHY do I love this album so much. It is quickly getting up there with LCD Soundsystem's best and A Cross the Universe the more I listen to it. Crazy!


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Jabberwocky

though I prefer the more down tempo:


----------



## Jabberwocky

I honestly might like it even more than the "official" version.


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Doodler

you know what I mean?


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof

and this for me is as good as it gets


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EAGBndvUhZA[/video]


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Dodger Guy LA

Love The Smiths! If Morrissey was some what business smart he would embark on a Smiths  Tour. If Gun and Roses can do it with out speaking why not?


----------



## Erikmen

^me too! 
Sometimes though I love to see how a symphony can make you feel.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Probably my all time favorite composor, Dvorak


----------



## Erikmen

^ Nice, beautiful.


----------



## Erikmen

Dodger Guy LA said:


> Love The Smiths! If Morrissey was somewhat business smart he would embark on a Smiths  Tour. If Gun and Roses can do it without speaking why not?



I like them too. My son hears to some of the songs I heard so long ago..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the new Mortiis albums are simply amazing.


----------



## Erikmen

^ yup.

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BxcPv85f2jk[/video]
[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=74BA7CUrGYw[/video]


----------



## Dodger Guy LA

A lot of fans now who are hardcore were't born when Morrissey debut Viva Hate, his first solo album after the smiths broke up. In LA fans are exstream hardcore. Huge Latin following.


----------



## Dodger Guy LA

I have heard so much about them! Reminds me of Lush meets Cocteau Twins.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I  Mogwai


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Captain.Heroin

the new Horn is weird, dare I say awful?

I'd have never guessed Summoning's newest album would be so much better.  

Weird world.


----------



## Erikmen

Hans Zimmer sometimes get it so right.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

this one is somewhat NSFW, hence the tags


*NSFW*:


----------



## johnlesliemackie

if you're into hiphop but don't want that flashy stuff (which i do enjoy too, a lot), check out blu and nottz latest ep


----------



## starting_over




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## mrsnowygrainius

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUJj6dsa0j4

never in a million years would Id think id be listening to HIM but their music is just fucking awsome, skip to your sweet six six six (its the best song)


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Captain.Heroin

very soothing


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Captain.Heroin

hijokaidan - live at earthdom, tokyo

is amazing :D


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Dodger Guy LA




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Captain.Heroin

the newest cannibal corpse album was simply amazing, it blew me away and I wasn't expecting that 

and the newest suffocation was just ok, the solos are good and stuff but the rest is kind of crap  

what happened to the world I grew up in?


----------



## Dodger Guy LA

I asked myself that the other day! The world I grew up in are bands that are now foreshadows of today's artist. However its hard to replicate bands like Skinny Puppy,lol.


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Captain.Heroin

atrax morgue is amazing stuff


----------



## zombywoof

R.I.P.  Prince Buster


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Consultant

If you have not yet been turned into Jason Isbell, former guitar player and singer in,the DRIVE BY TRUCKERS, Jason is now clean and sober and his lyrics reflect his experiences with the path that took him to sobriety. Very deep lyrics and very great guitar player.
His earlier stuff when he went solo was amazing but his last 2 albums have been life altering for many......Sturgill Simpson Metamodern sounds of country music is another album that has a huge impact on how I view my place in this world. Some songs on this album have deep lyrics about his experience with DMT....its not this on the radio pop country bullshit its true Americana.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

WTF is going on 

newest Morbid Angel is industrial, as well as industrial/rock.    WTF happened over the last 10 years?  Was everyone in the music scene as strung out as I was?  

...at least SHADOWS IN THE ARCADE by RICHARD RAMIREZ was utterly awesome  %)


----------



## zombywoof

It really dont get any better in my head


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I really enjoyed Goatsignal


----------



## starting_over




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## cj




----------



## cj

Nothing stops the dreams


----------



## cj




----------



## MisterNotSoClean

This song speaks volumes






Check out also Artificial Red by Mad Season if you enjoyed this.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Captain.Heroin

https://archive.org/details/WNA477

over 17 hours of awesomeness.


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Captain.Heroin

https://soundcloud.com/twitch/boris-buzz-in-an-optimo

please listen to this.


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Captain.Heroin

https://archive.org/details/torpeur_psooss






--INCOMING TRANSMISSION--
#5jA/+O(#/PHh1*UIp&\"J~67pAp6Sj(~5S\3\u[
|S7}5#UsPa]+05oiJ#-*S}}(~~#.6])\8}.u+33s
++{o47siO^i\H15|A5{O*a^390&0&6(Ooaj{p""&
~U"I8]-8si*oh}4=\0[{6o]uJo")0i5=43sp02P6
~8pj"^3"|H[)/H"{i5Uj9}68.P-U4a#-.~9\~paa
4(1j7J)J]\+A24#"6&(S|1HO}^"106[\)o*s212\
)="5*=Hu+H}i6A8hHi~A]4U1-]6}[pI/9{6/=j&7
UJo-[7=i^s[SusJ5/s&Ui8"i/S&-#Pp6S.h7#I}O
\84||a#}\[35A"-^SI^o*{P/5-"44u/~pJ.J(-A4
6]oI{h/6&80h.-~2sHa*A[4AO~P=as.20-="A*80
--END OF TRANSMISSION--

Somewhere on the orbit of PSO J318.5-22, the human space station has ceased to transmit its datas.
Its inhabitants are now plagued by loneliness and madness.
They are already lost.

PSO J318.5-22 is a rogue planet discovered in 2013.


----------



## zombywoof

masterpiece


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Jabberwocky

Morning boys and girls


----------



## Jabberwocky

That was dedicated to Sadie and Sham btw


----------



## simco

RIP, Leonard Cohen


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BG8y0rRYjEI[/video]


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SCPx926Seww[/video]


----------



## bwanajzj

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-KFOlMDyc8

Patrice - Ancient Spirit - Full Recording played live in '00, NOTE: Doesn't include the LIVE versions of recorded LIVE versions of the album, sadly... think the album dates '98 when he was practically still a street musician... grown since so get your hands on the album to hear the original live versions of a few songs.

Very original and convincing for a Swiss raggamon that captivated me and had me scouring the Earth for an album called Ancient Spirit.... And always a good feel... Sobriety makes the goosebumps come back. The power of music - keep it up and you keep feeling it. Fall, get up and feel it come back with such force you can't say no!

Music merges the auditory and visual experience of each individual beyond belief because none of us feel the same but seemingly we can sway together - but you must be sober to truly feel that vibe, that connection.


----------



## bwanajzj

Captain.Heroin said:


> *NSFW*:



You will like the band Electric Wizard if not already


----------



## cicerogrinds

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR7MUfxns9c


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## simco

bwanajzj said:


> You will like the band Electric Wizard if not already



I love Electric Wizard... Hail Satan!!


----------



## tired of crap

Some songs that I find really help get me through when Im thinking about drinking


Elevate this Sound by Calyx and Teebee

and

You are Everything by LOUD


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qN5H0XADR-M[/video]


----------



## zombywoof

this is so good


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## vlsol




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## tired of crap




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=--DbgPXwLlM[/video]


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen

Sankta Lucia's day!


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## cj

love this CD


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore

good night all you fine people !!


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen

Beautiful ..


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Sixxam

Please have a listen guys... This is where my name comes from. We can all relate..
Killing time listening to music.

https://youtu.be/oK84Zts5pFQ
https://youtu.be/nn2VYVhXN88


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## kickitnow

Frankie has a message to all of us in recovery


----------



## kickitnow

Sixxam said:


> Please have a listen guys... This is where my name comes from. We can all relate..
> Killing time listening to music.
> 
> https://youtu.be/oK84Zts5pFQ
> https://youtu.be/nn2VYVhXN88



Beautiful stuff Sixx thanks for that!


----------



## Sixxam

I don't care what you listen to. These boys are amazing and totally relevant to our struggle. And they're local boys. 

https://youtu.be/HtRjsfGkKgw


----------



## kickitnow

What a voice. Pleasure to hear in these days of auto-tuned everything.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Greetings from Mexico my friends %)


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Sixxam

We've all heard this song but fort some reason I completely associate it with junk.
Beautiful song!

https://youtu.be/bfJWvRls6pw


----------



## Erikmen

I remembered I used to love this song..


----------



## Sixxam

A little dark but a solid track.

https://youtu.be/_nPeJuRet34

Each of us can relate.


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Sixxam

https://youtu.be/FrpcICY2TVY


----------



## Sixxam

After losing my best friend in April to the needle this song kills me. But it's beautiful

https://youtu.be/cOwsttzkUgs


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rn_YodiJO6k[/video]


----------



## Sixxam

Give this s listen... Keith urban taker on it.

https://youtu.be/kRPimEbjey0


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zWFNHmUJHe8[/video]


----------



## Sixxam

https://youtu.be/YgsEzImX3qo


----------



## simco




----------



## Erikmen

This time by Soho. Same beginning as in the Smiths.


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen

I like the real life of the composer sometimes singer. Such a tragedy for so many years.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Mother fucking Justice's Fader 50 Set!!!!

http://www.knotoryus.com/wp-content/uploads/dec/Justice.mp3

Table licking good!


----------



## Erikmen

This has been played in our gym. Makes you go faster!


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu7Rh2l_Lf0[/video]


----------



## Jabberwocky

This thread is far too low on the current post totem pole, so...


Makes me want to listen to the original. The good stuff really begin at 45:00


----------



## the last dose

I think alot of you never heard this before called Mind Funk

https://youtu.be/XPtGCf_qb30
This song is my favorite driving song!! https://youtu.be/ROoz_-X3rss
https://youtu.be/xBv1e-6Gcn8
https://youtu.be/rR3zw33oFoI


----------



## Jabberwocky

Nice, I dig it 






It's been raining a lot today. It only took like 15 years for the rains to come... 8)


----------



## zombywoof

this is some serious musicianship right here


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## the last dose

zombywoof said:


>



Yo zombywoof i like!!


----------



## the last dose

BLS
https://youtu.be/2yUZJZC2V40
https://youtu.be/a-ZnmXlz63M


----------



## the last dose

Soundgarden Limo Wreck
https://youtu.be/o8Il0mJwNqI


----------



## zombywoof

a couple of stonkers from bygone days


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## the last dose

SOD
https://youtu.be/GCffLqARSqU


----------



## the last dose

zombywoof said:


> a couple of stonkers from bygone days




lmao i thought that was a Metallica original actually Budgie rocks its hard for back then! cool post!


----------



## Stargazer

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hYTjBhplTGY.  Vivrant Thing. Qtip.  Needed this to get me moving today


----------



## the last dose

Black Label Society  Overlord
https://youtu.be/a-ZnmXlz63M


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeeeeeah! :D


----------



## zombywoof

this is so good


----------



## Jabberwocky

Also; so good - but just trip hoppier


----------



## neversickanymore

zombywoof said:


> this is so good



Wow..  hell yeah..


----------



## neversickanymore

keep rolling with that


----------



## Jabberwocky

I fack'n love you guys. 

More pls! [mention]zombywoof[/mention][mention]neversickanymore[/mention]


----------



## simco




----------



## Erikmen

neversickanymore said:


> keep rolling with that



Nice!!


----------



## the last dose

Queensrÿche- Rage For Order





Operation Mindcrime
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNPQPmH0XJE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3l4nVByCL44[/video]


----------



## the last dose

Any Queensryche fans here?


----------



## the last dose

DIO Holy Diver 
https://youtu.be/bkysjcs5vFU

Accept balls to the wall
https://youtu.be/B_3TlrZLpQ0


----------



## etnies




----------



## Stargazer

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vUf_XGdALL4 San Francisco Days - Chris Isaak

I like "Silent Lucidity" by Queensryche last dose.


----------



## the last dose

10YearsGone said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vUf_XGdALL4 San Francisco Days - Chris Isaak
> 
> I like "Silent Lucidity" by Queensryche last dose.




Nice 10years i knew there had to be a Queensryche fan on here!


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bhwGPwDbbRM[/video]


----------



## Stargazer

.^^that song makes me really emotional- Erikmen. I was 17yrs old walking on the beach at night in a long dress-and this song was blasting on the boardwalk-I was dancing and spinning around w that awesome feeling that anything was possible. I wasn't an addict-well I guess wasn't a using on yet. Hard to listen to-but one of my favorites nice vid


----------



## Erikmen

^ 

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UrOu0oc9aB4[/video]


----------



## D's




----------



## Stargazer

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw2Lptf7K0EErikmen ^^^YES!! One of my all time favorites....Heres another. "....Prima Donna Lord, you really should've been there sitting like a princess perched in her electric chair. And its one more beer...and I don't hear you anymore ". I saw him in concert Im from Philadelphia- he opened with "Philadelphia Freedom ".we went INSANE.  Damn Italians from Philly lol. In all seriousness-Im a huge fan.


----------



## Stargazer

D's- nice remake. Very beautiful song


----------



## Sixxam

I know most aren't into rap. But this isn't traditional rap. This is truly the mind of an addict. Listen to it and you'll appreciate it. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2o7nr3


----------



## Stargazer

Sixx- I love to dance. My taste in music is very eclectic. Love that song. Always have loved Enimem. Even "My Band". ^^ Yep-spot on.


----------



## Erikmen

10YearsGone said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw2Lptf7K0EErikmen ^^^YES!! One of my all time favorites....Heres another. "....Prima Donna Lord, you really should've been there sitting like a princess perched in her electric chair. And its one more beer...and I don't hear you anymore ". I saw him in concert Im from Philadelphia- he opened with "Philadelphia Freedom ".we went INSANE.  Damn Italians from Philly lol. In all seriousness-Im a huge fan.
> 
> 
> 
> That must have been incredible. Love it, great song!
> 
> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8[/video]


----------



## Stargazer

Oh yes Erik ^^ That made me cry. Im super emotional. Had a bit of a 3wk backslide that Im trying not to turn into a relapse Up all night again going through some w/d   I really felt like that he was singing just to me . 

I know this is cliche right now...but just where my head is. "Fall to Pieces"  Velvet Revolver. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9JhsUFuqbCM


----------



## Sixxam

Glad there are some other fans ?
.10yearsgone, great song!

This song helped me through my detox.. The last two versus are spot on.


So familiarised, with what having to swallow a pill is like, it happens all the time it takes you're great and steals your life!

This song is about detox and over coming it.

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=pEv44DFFe9E


----------



## Stargazer

Time to get the day going...fun song

"Cake by the Ocean "


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oRY_wV7nQ78


----------



## Stargazer

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BKz2U4fvA4USixx-Love that song and vid. I have a thing for MM lol. You're doing great-its a process. You're bad ass in my book  

"Slither" Velvet Revolver.


----------



## Stargazer

"Possum Kingdom". The Toadies. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EkwD5rQ-_d4


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## the last dose

Myles Kennedy & Disturbed


----------



## the last dose




----------



## the last dose




----------



## the last dose

Bon Scott RIP


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2lqdErI9uss[/video]


----------



## Stargazer

This song reminds me of detoxing naked on a jail cell floor....and reminds me of how far Ive really come Progress not perfection. Indeed. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kdDtOOJgTzc


----------



## Erikmen

I can only imagine how terrible that must have been, without tampering.

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zNOHyGP7thk[/video]


----------



## Stargazer

^^ 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-uAK0Ws6TwY


----------



## the last dose

I saw the Beach Boys at Roosevelt Stadium in Jersey City NJ in summer 1976 i just turned 15 years old that summer. I wasnt a big beach boys fan my older brother thats 9 years older than me was so he bought tickets for me and my other brother. As it turned out it was one of the coolest concerts i ever went to, i'll never forget it driving there in my brothers 1972 plymouth road runner when we got there you had to park by old broken closed factorys and walk in the dark to old baseball stadium it still had old advertisements on outfield walls from the 50s and 60s fucking timewarp. So we get there and i split up and make my way down to a couple rows from stage standing. One of the great parts of concert i remember all of a sudden i had two hands on my shoulders and two boobs in my back lol some girl i didnt know was standing on a milk crate behind me so thats where i stayed the whole concert! I remember the song Sail on Sailor with the nice summer breeze blowing was a really great memory even though im a hard rocker i became a Beach Boys fan that night!. sorry for long story


----------



## Sixxam

Awesome story bro!


----------



## the last dose

Sixxam said:


> Awesome story bro!




thanks sixx! giving up my age there i like to think experience lol


----------



## the last dose

I was at this concert Madison Square Garden 2000


----------



## the last dose




----------



## the last dose




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Stargazer

Last dose-that is a really awesome story- wishing I was there. My taste in music very eclectic. My dad was in a band and exsposed me to alot of cool stuff. He was a beach boys fan but his band was rock. He listened to Otis Redding too - and got me loving him too. All kinds of great and different stuff. I love R&B. I also love dancing-so dance music. As well as I'd love to ballroom dance-learn the tango and salsa and all that amazing stuff. Thats on my bucket list. 

Im not a crazed Beach Boys fan - but the songs I love by them I love. I would love to hear Sail on Sailor on a Summer night w the breeze blowing through my hair- except instead of boobs against my back - being standing near a hot dude lol.  "....uninspired, drenched and tired...Sail on sail on sailor...". Love you guys. If I could hand pick an NA meeting- and a fantastic support system- you guys, Sim and TPD would be it. Interesting, strong yet vulnerable, honest...what more can you ask for.  And Erikmen too.


----------



## Stargazer

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r80HF68KM8g.  "No Excuses" AIC


----------



## Stargazer

"Closer" Nine Inch Nails. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?sts=171...has_verified=1&layout=mobile&client=mv-google


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4F0ytNzHDj8[/video]


----------



## Stargazer

"Learn To Fly"  Foo Fighters


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1VQ_3sBZEm0


----------



## Stargazer

"I'd Love To Change the World"  TenYearsAfter

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sg6xaFZStEI


----------



## Stargazer

"Say Hello 2 Heaven". Temple of the Dog

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5qi8hhiYEQA


----------



## the last dose

10YearsGone said:


> "Say Hello 2 Heaven". Temple of the Dog
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5qi8hhiYEQA



One of my favorite all time bands TOTD! i loved AIC and Soundgarden from their first albums on. Say hello to heaven was written for Andrew Wood from Mother Lovebone another great band i just starting listening to them before he died. 10yearsgone i totally agree with so many of us would get along so well in person, crazy i see so much of myself in so many people here. 

One of my favorite AIC songs Love Hate Love, live


----------



## Erikmen

I loved the good vibs of this song when I first heard it.

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xNW809QqF1g[/video]


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFIpMZsH4Rw[/video]


----------



## Stargazer

Last dose are you kidding?! My real user name Stargazer is because its my favorite Mother Love Bone song. I can't sign into BL w it-so I had to make this new account.  My Stargazer account still exists- I think its due to using my phone instead of desktop. I don't have access to a desktop right now.  

Im a MLB fan. And Soundgarden, Temple of the Dog, Pearl Jam. Yes indeed.


----------



## Stargazer

"Stargazer" Mother Love Bone

Last dose if you're a MLB fan you'll like this video- largely focused on Andrew. Makes me sad. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p9n9gW1wCks


----------



## Stargazer

Erik-  great song. REM is a great band. How many times I wonder have people cried to "Everybody Hurts". Personally- Ive lost count lol.


----------



## Stargazer

"Blackhole Sun" Soundgarden

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg


----------



## neversickanymore

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2pzwtg_jimi-hendrix-angel_music


----------



## Stargazer

"So Much to Say"  Dave Matthews Band

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ3bPF_54LU


----------



## Stargazer

NSA-you did not just post Angel ? by Jimi Hendrix. Made my day. Yes!!


----------



## neversickanymore

^ i did


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Captain.Heroin

the new Burzum albums are good (listening to Belus at the moment).  I guess 10 years in prison made his music more interesting.


----------



## Stargazer

That'll do it.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Grinders Kiefers

The White Stripes - I'm Lonely (But I Ain't That Lonely Yet)






Black Lips - I'll Be With You


----------



## the last dose

10YearsGone said:


> "Stargazer" Mother Love Bone
> 
> Last dose if you're a MLB fan you'll like this video- largely focused on Andrew. Makes me sad.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p9n9gW1wCks




Love Stargazer! I loved it back when it first came out Andrew had such an amazing voice, Andrew and Layne are major losses such epic voices both!


----------



## the last dose




----------



## the last dose




----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W773ZPJhcVw[/video]


----------



## the last dose




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vabnZ9-ex7o[/video]


----------



## the last dose




----------



## the last dose




----------



## the last dose

two last vids from the System


----------



## the last dose

RIP Dave


----------



## the last dose




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen

This is what my son was listening !


----------



## the last dose

Erikmen said:


> This is what my son was listening !




great song! also what my 17 year old son likes, im and old hard rock and metal lover from the start and looks like i'll be going out one too.


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## the last dose

BTO!


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof

if you are going to have a track called one surely this must be here


----------



## the last dose

zombywoof said:


> if you are going to have a track called one surely this must be here




As much as i love Johnny Cash i gotta go with Metallica One


----------



## Bella Figura

zombywoof said:


> Neu!



love Neu!


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## D's




----------



## kuboaa

*Tribute to the Dead*

I'll just leave these here. Promise not to post any classical piano music. Yet? (But that's where the best music is, dammit.)

RIP, Joseph, Jacques, but "most of all" Eva. What a frightfully pure timbre and ennobling phrasing of voice!
Kosma-Prévert-Cassidy - Autumn Leaves [Live]

RIP, Nick. Lord of all that is doomed. Prophetic, clear, and true.
Nick Drake - Fruit Tree

RIP, George. Janis: Nothing compares.
Gershwin-Joplin - Summertime

RIP, Nick. Again. Because you were just too much.
Nick Drake - Clothes of Sand

RIP, Tom. Okay, he's not _technically_ dead, but what else could explain that voice other than his being a laryngitic zombie?
Tom Waits - Burma Shave

And finally, a masterpiece on the death of music itself:
Spiderbait - Glockenpop


----------



## kuboaa

*Ode to the Living*

Part II: Ode to the Living

Time to do some searching for good tracks from those who're still with us. All mostly live performances that have touched me, though there are millions more:

An homage to the man who introduced me to _Infinite Jest_, a book without which I wouldn't... uh... just please read (all of) it. Proud to have been at this gig, and no, I wasn't chatting through it:
Paul Dempsey - Be Somebody [Live]

Tori Amos covers something familiar which makes one wonder if it shouldn't have always come from her:
Cobain-Amos - Smells Like Teen Spirit

The Pixies live at the BBC, Caribou, equal parts hate and hope:
The Pixies - Caribou [Live]

Suzanne knows poison, and is willing to risk it:
Suzanne Vega - Caramel [Live]

SOS
Alice in Chains - Rooster

Can't help but love a trans-inclusionary track, especially when it's this damn good!
Manic Street Preachers - Born a Girl

Recently broken up with a partner? Got you covered, with perhaps the best separation song ever:
Mountain Goats - No Children

Conjoined twins? Dissociative Identity Disorder? Fine:
Evelyn, Evelyn - Evelyn, Evelyn

Lera Lynn tells us what it is to watch a loved one disappear:
Lera Lynn - Least Favourite Life [Live]

The last time you were hospitalised, there _was_ that special one, right. . .?
A Perfect Circle - The Nurse Who Loved Me

Won't someone think of the... (album's title spelt backwards)?
I Monster - These Are Our Children

Almost there now, time to begin?
Something for Kate - Begin

That's it... until the third (and first) episode of piano music. Because that's where the soul of music lies. It's not just 'cause I'm a classically trained pianist, I promise. No bias whatsoever. *cough*


----------



## the last dose

SOS
Alice in Chains - Rooster
The last time you were hospitalised, there _was_ that special one, right. . .?
A Perfect Circle - The Nurse Who Loved Me

Both great!, your avatar make me dizzy8(


----------



## the last dose




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Stargazer

Use Somebody- Kings of Leon

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gnhXHvRoUd0


----------



## Grinders Kiefers

Feels like coming home.


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Stargazer

Dumb - Nirvana

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aoySSBwQVso


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Stargazer

What It Takes - Aerosmith

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=340oHecvuIw


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Stargazer

Waiting For You - Seal

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bHigkvUpVqY


----------



## Stargazer

The WTF Blanket (snuggie parody). This will make you laugh. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h05ZQ7WHw8Y


----------



## Stargazer

No More Tears - Ozzy

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kEZPYvgwUZU


----------



## NiceEnough

I never glid before - Gong


----------



## Stargazer

Sweet Leaf - Black Sabbath 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=boNNEoXdzIM


----------



## Stargazer

You Can't Kill Rock and Roll - Ozzy

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TGgECvDBDCU


----------



## NiceEnough

Everything's cool - Pop Will Eat Itself


----------



## Stargazer

Pale Blue Eyes - Velvet Underground 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KisHhIRihMY


----------



## NiceEnough

Bright Eyes - Watership Down (sorry, started playing some sort of association game without realising. This is what I am listening to though!)


----------



## Stargazer

Mama  I'm  Coming Home  -  Ozzy

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=K0siYUjV9UM


----------



## Erikmen

Lovely music from a lovely person.
[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yQOBUrRaPU0[/video]


----------



## Stargazer

7 Nation Army - White Stripes

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY


----------



## Stargazer

Lips of an Angel - Hinder. ...its really good to hear your voice say my name- it  sounds so sweet

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RiSfTyrvJlg


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YYOKMUTTDdA[/video]


----------



## Stargazer

Picture-,Kid Rock ft Sheryl Crow

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rKFx0MMqb48


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Stargazer

Look What You've Done - Jet

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XD1cxSE25ck


----------



## Stargazer

You Shook Me - Led Zeppelin

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YS1Tz6dzcjU


----------



## Stargazer

Pigs on the Wing (Part 1 &  2) - Pink Floyd

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GmCKvY684WI


----------



## Stargazer

Back 2 Good - Matchbox Twenty

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2X5Dr-uFVGw


----------



## Sixxam

Chills.... Jewel... Save your sole 

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=U_0i8stTzzQ


----------



## Sixxam

Who don't like this stuff... Rocking to old stuff lately.. Ladies will like this one 

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=0atyL1J9Y7k

I can't figure out how to direct link


----------



## zombywoof

just click on the film icon






then post your link in the box


----------



## Stargazer

Sixx lol!  I did like that.  I was getting into classic stuff too-as you saw.


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Stargazer

.^^^Yes.  I don't know if you remember me zomby-username Stargazer- we used to talk about Zappa- as you're obviously a fan-so I can't resist posting this next one (and I so dearlylove the central scrutinizer). 

Catholic Girls.  "VD vowdy voody"

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5fdcDN4LbYQ


----------



## Stargazer

Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h9x0QmGuLkk


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Stargazer

Ive been singing this at the top of my lungs to forget how shitty I feel w/d'ing.  It works. 

No Such Thing- John Mayar

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe_C6HzpeTk


----------



## Stargazer

Voices Carry - Til Tuesday 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP9DbEIm7ns


----------



## Stargazer

Space Lord - Monster Magnet

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dscfeQOMuGw


----------



## Stargazer

This will be corny but this song puts detoxing in perspective-and I think of all the years wasted using. I can't ever get through this song w/o crying. 

Live Like You Were Dying- Tim McGraw. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_9TShlMkQnc


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Sixxam

My current jam 

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=3viaoiOvUyQ


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Stargazer

Show me Show me Show me
how you do that trick
The one that makes me scream she said
The one that makes me laugh, she said
and threw her arms around my neck
Show me how you do it and
I promise you I promise that I'll run away
with you...I'll run away with you


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0GFRcFm-aY[/video]


----------



## Dil4

May it be. Enya.


----------



## Sixxam

Which song is that 10?


----------



## Stargazer

^^Sixx- it's "Just Like Heaven" by The Cure


----------



## Stargazer

Alive and Kicking - Simple Minds

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TqpBB2uhRSM


----------



## Erikmen

^ really nice. I had forgotten how much I liked this song.

Different version:

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ljIQo1OHkTI[/video]


----------



## Stargazer

^^Yep. I really like that version.  Always loved this song.


----------



## simco

Well, damn...let's dial back to the 80's.  I feel like I'd be remiss if I didn't remind us all of one of life's truly terrifying songs.

WARNING: This song does have some upsetting lyrics, especially for folks triggered by discussion of physical assault.  Other than that, it's an 80's classic, right up there with Cyndi Lauper, Simple Minds, REM, etc (all of whom I love too). 

Enjoy: 
[video]https://youtu.be/Xt56-z-QuG8[/video]


----------



## Erikmen

Fantastic!


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e1Ma3-uu_jM[/video]


----------



## Jabberwocky

[/QUOTE]


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen

toothpastedog said:


>


[/QUOTE]

Very nice TPD. I writing from my iPad so I'll contemplate your rhythm.


----------



## the last dose

Heres some Metal to break up all the new wave music lately try it ya might like it!


----------



## Erikmen

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6uZ-zTk3EsU


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hztMGbggOlQ[/video]


----------



## Jabberwocky

I need love


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Jabberwocky

Very, very nice NSA  thank you


----------



## mrsnowygrainius

the new Drake album "More Life" is fire


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## cj

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3osU6IOh0Ek[/video]


----------



## the last dose

Iron Maiden, Still Life


----------



## Erikmen

Really enjoyed it. Another version.

[video] https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2H5uWRjFsGc[/video]


----------



## the last dose

Erikmen said:


> Really enjoyed it. Another version.
> 
> [video] https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2H5uWRjFsGc[/video]




Thanks! im having trouble loading your vid with link maybe its on my end


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen

the last dose said:


> Thanks! im having trouble loading your vid with link maybe its on my end



I know. It happens when I send it from my iPad.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Erikmen said:


> I know. It happens when I send it from my iPad.



How about this:






And oldie but a goodie LOL %)


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## AloeOne

This ones a great deep house track. Its got something of a downtempo vibe and I really like the vocals/lyrics. One of those songs that makes sad/difficult emotions easier for me to hold.


----------



## Stargazer

"Tomorrow" Silverchair

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qPxL5guYmWw


----------



## the last dose

10YearsGone said:


> "Tomorrow" Silverchair
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qPxL5guYmWw





Very cool 10years!!! I saw Silverchair back in 1995 at the Stone Pony in Asbury Park NJ they were great!. They were just kids i remember some of their parents were there with them because they were under age.
I loved the song Pure Massacre they did it that night was dam good!


----------



## Stargazer

I know!!! I couldn't believe how young they were-the lead singer doesnt sound 15 lol. Thats cool that you got to see them!


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## the last dose




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## the last dose




----------



## simco




----------



## Stargazer

"Wait" Huffamoose

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wLK7XZ1K0h8


----------



## Stargazer

"Driving Your Girlfriend Home " Morrissey

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rvGqMGIfKP0


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Grinders Kiefers




----------



## trip407

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSaa3vC_n2k - must have been incredible to be at this show...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srN1GsnBui8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrmsJhf89MY


I was into metal all the time, but never really enjoyed Rammstein. But their music kept me from insanity of this last week of withdrawal hell. If you see my join date you can guess how long im repeating this cycle im so empty and drown.


----------



## the last dose

trip407 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSaa3vC_n2k - must have been incredible to be at this show...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srN1GsnBui8
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrmsJhf89MY
> 
> 
> I was into metal all the time, but never really enjoyed Rammstein. But their music kept me from insanity of this last week of withdrawal hell. If you see my join date you can guess how long im repeating this cycle im so empty and drown.




I hear ya! i had good bluetooth headphones on through my wds. I had old metal Maiden, Queensryche, and some newer metal cranking in my ears the whole time!!
BTW the first vid from Madison Square Garden was badasss!


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## the last dose




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AJvSSyU5_As[/video]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

listening to some bizarre uproar

hope you all are well


----------



## the last dose

rainy day here today makes me feel like some AIC


----------



## zombywoof

try this one  here  last Dose


----------



## the last dose

Dam good zombywoof! they have a funky sound reminds me of a band i love Mindfunk try it


----------



## zombywoof

that wasnt too shabby at all


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aM1xd0GRqvY[/video]


----------



## vlsol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tipiyxDPAKE


----------



## Stargazer

"Up All Night" Slaughter

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa0GWEjOwkc


----------



## MrRoot

Something from a good friend of mine and suitable for Sober Living.


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CdqoNKCCt7A[/video]


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Jabberwocky

Nice Erik


----------



## AloeOne

This isn't any specific music per se... but it is pretty entertaining. I've spent more than a few minutes sampling genres I never knew existed. So much music, so little time  



> *"This is an ongoing attempt at a ... scatter-plot of the musical genre-space, based on data tracked and analyzed for 1521 genres by Spotify. The calibration is fuzzy, but in general down is more organic, up is more mechanical and electric; left is denser and more atmospheric, right is spikier and bouncier. Click anything to hear an example of what it sounds like. Click the » on a genre to see a map of its artists."* (http://everynoise.com/engenremap.html)



Edit: Oh wow, the artist lists for specific genres are a lot of fun too. Along with a map of closely related genres on the artist pages they have what I think might be a map of inversely related genres? Some days the Internet really comes through with quality content.


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen

toothpastedog said:


> Nice Erik



Thanks TPD!
This guy is very creative, he innovates and sometimes his arrangements end up being pretty cool.


----------



## Jabberwocky

AloeOne said:


> This isn't any specific music per se... but it is pretty entertaining. I've spent more than a few minutes sampling genres I never knew existed. So much music, so little time
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh wow, the artist lists for specific genres are a lot of fun too. Along with a map of closely related genres on the artist pages they have what I think might be a map of inversely related genres? Some days the Internet really comes through with quality content.



That is fucking awesome! Where did you find this? I love how these gems you find keep popping up around here


----------



## the last dose




----------



## acheter

I love this style of music!


----------



## the last dose

acheter said:


> I love this style of music!



hell yeah!!


----------



## Erikmen

The last song.

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ-k3oblIM8[/video]


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4E7XHOotTX0[/video]


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## AloeOne

toothpastedog said:


> That is fucking awesome! Where did you find this? I love how these gems you find keep popping up around here


 I found it on a music form I spend some time on, glad you found it amusing! 



			
				Alan Watts said:
			
		

> The journey itself is the point, the playing itself is the point.


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## the last dose




----------



## the last dose




----------



## the last dose

RIP DAVE


----------



## the last dose




----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_FrOQC-zEog[/video]


----------



## bluemonkey

*something for fellow christians*

central to christian worldview is the idea that we are in a spiritual war and behind enemy lines. Easter marks D-day. With this viewpoint in mind, one of my cousins (more like a brother) has adopted the song Still in the fight, by mike corrado as his motto while trying to use suboxen to tapper off Herion ( i think)  I thought the song might encourage others especially anyone who feels like they may have disqualified themselves for ministry. 

should probably add that while my cousin and i are close emotionaly, he and i have been seperated while I am in school. He emailed me tonight asking for prayer because he is starting subs and he mentioned the song and spiritual warfare. so, i have no clue what he is kicking but he has tried with H before... so if i had to guess....

the song is linked to, below.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=of7dGa91uO8  

Please note: I didn't post this to start theology debate just to encourage people.


----------



## simco

Thanks for the lead, bluemonkey.  

Please post again if you have any questions or concerns you'd like to voice.  

Sim


----------



## the last dose




----------



## kaya_9




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## bluemonkey

thanks for the reply. I am on pain meds myself so i know how subs work. one thing I don't get though if james is on them for recovery, do they dose people at levels where people can tell he is on opiates? just thinking he might have issues at his job if they can tell. I know with methadone they only dose at levels to avoid sickness. Is that how subs work too?


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dkOaBlIKSkY[/video]


----------



## simco

Yes, basically.  A major goal of opioid replacement therapy (ORT), whether via methadone or buprenorphine/suboxone/subutex, is to stabilize the patient by assuring a safe, uninterrupted supply of medication.  In many cases, this allows the patient to avoid the nastier aspects of opioid addiction--overdose, acute withdrawals, illegal activities, etc.--while focusing on long-term recovery.

In practice, ORT won't leave the patient high.  (If care isn't used in dosing, methadone will indeed get people high.  Suboxone, though, is less prone to this.). The goal is to give the patient enough medication that his or her cravings aren't running the show, but not so much that he or she is nodding out.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

merged into the music thread


----------



## kaya_9

Captain.Heroin said:


> merged into the music thread



Like a' mergin'...done for the very first time...







Nice lil' dub piece...well done vid too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

kaya_9 said:


> Like a' mergin'...done for the very first time...



lol!  

I've been listening to a Чиста Криниця album.  Very interesting project.


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## kaya_9

Jus' lovely lil' head boppers...could have 'em loopin' all day in my head


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Stargazer

The Promise- When in Rome

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zwGeMYBGffs


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Stargazer

^^^yes. Needed that right now


----------



## zombywoof

It is a powerful hard hitter of a tune
not quite in the same league this one though i like it


----------



## Erikmen

Nice zombywoof! Really cool!


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=raNGeq3_DtM[/video]


----------



## Stargazer

"Free For All"   Ted Nugent

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9KGzXw8-lC0


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gY1WyUIabCc[/video]


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4F0ytNzHDj8[/video]


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mBRr_TqLDf4[/video]


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WZtfsfoKSB0[/video]


----------



## Grinders Kiefers




----------



## fermonos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4UumdHxgqo&index=203&list=PLjn75qYQOazEWuY3s0yQ3tJ1Lappp2_pf

One of my all time favourites as of right now. If you like it the link above is to my playlist on youtube which has over 200 songs I've added myself. So you might find yourself enjoying them.


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RB-RcX5DS5A[/video]


----------



## Sixxam

https://youtu.be/IuQuIHzVW1Q


----------



## Erikmen

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ejorQVy3m8E


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen

Today:


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Stargazer

"Every Time Im with You" Seal

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fCdngWzWPYI


----------



## Stargazer

"Where Are You Going "  Dave Matthews

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y3L9-45Uq9A


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yYcyacLRPNs[/video]


----------



## Stargazer

^ 

"Feelng That Way"  Journey

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_OOUY1Z_XOQ


----------



## Erikmen

^ Nice!


----------



## Stargazer

"The Wall" - Kansas

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bRJ5U49sJbI


----------



## the last dose

One of my favorite singers died last week on my birthday may 18, he was singer of Soundgarden, Audioslave and Temple of the Dog.  RIP Chris sadly missed


----------



## Stargazer

"Black Hole Sun" (accoustic). RIP Chris

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ltc5EsuyBh4


----------



## simco

10YearsGone said:


> "Black Hole Sun" (accoustic). RIP Chris
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ltc5EsuyBh4



Good call, 10Years... and glad to see you back on SL!


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Stargazer

Sim

"All Apologies " Nirvana 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0LFVQpDKHk4


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Sixxam

Real shit. https://youtu.be/mrsO0B0LVbA


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G_7Mnx_JMgg[/video]


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen

A cover of this song is being released in England.


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Reanimator13

Here is a vid of me flying First Person.... Has a music track ( 3 songs ) . Might inspire someone to get a New hobby. Hobbies keep you focused. Btw... Thats me in the lawn chair with the funny head gear.





R13


----------



## Erikmen

Reanimator13 said:


> . *Hobbies keep you focused*. Btw... Thats me in the lawn chair with the funny head gear.
> 
> <iframe width="854" height="480" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/GfshwlXIwhc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> R13



Hobbies have actually made my life much more bearable after quitting. That's great you found yours. Hopping you are doing well. 
Nice video. I felt like doing some of the flying.


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L6zZaCd8GXw[/video]


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## tired of crap

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HegFilQ26I

I love the lyrics to this song ... whenever Im in a challenging spot I throw this on

"We're going to begin to act
Beginning, today
To do whatever needs to be done
Let's get on with the job!
.....
Never forget this, the future is to those who take it
All I say is that noting is easy, and the best things are the hardest.
...."


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Rachella666

How do I post links like yours Erikmen? Mine on ly show up as a link, not a picture like yours, I'd like to post a bit of METAL.....


----------



## Jabberwocky

Try quoting his posts with a video and replace the URL and video info with that for you video.


----------



## Erikmen

^ 

Copy + paste the link of your video and insert it into the second icon from your left.
Your link should appear [/VIDEO] *here* [/VIDEO] afterwards.


----------



## neversickanymore

[video=dailymotion;xuxo3x]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xuxo3x[/video]


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## aihfl

And for something completely different...I was sitting around bored and frustrated that I can't pick up my rental car until tomorrow (my car is in the shop needing a new clutch). It's been an expensive and stressful week and the last thing on my mind was sitting down at the piano, but I did just that. I found a good bit of my music about a month ago and sitting down and plunking through some JS Bach was just the thing, no matter how rusty I am.


----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bU1sLx1tjPY[/video]


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Erikmen

Interesting movie about the real life of the director. Pretty interesting collection of songs.


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen

Although the singer lead on rock band during the 80s it seems that this was written while he was in the process of sobering up.


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Erikmen

Today July 31


----------



## Stargazer

"Iris" Goo Goo Dolls

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aNO6yd66PpA


----------



## Stargazer

"Feel Like Making Love" Bad Company. Woo-the video is so hot I barely heard the song lol -movie clips from the movie 91/2 weeks 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pSFpf1XVZbs


----------



## Stargazer

"Feeling That Way" Journey

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_OOUY1Z_XOQ


----------



## Erikmen

^ Nice!


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## Stargazer

^^ ?"Sometimes You Can't Make it On Your Own" - U2

He wrote this song about his father.  This is/was my song to and for mine. I miss my father-despite our strained relationship. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mjtWlulx3eA


----------



## Erikmen

^ I know the feeling. Pretty confusing.


----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen




----------



## zombywoof




----------



## Erikmen

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NCtzkaL2t_Y[/video]


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Erikmen

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8Dhn_iIQXDE


----------



## Grinders Kiefers




----------

